# ATD (1,4,6-Androstatriene-3,17-dione) will be gone very soon...



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks to our lovely FDA it appears that the compounds ATD (1,4,6-Androstatriene-3,17-dione) will not be around much longer. 

We cannot even get anymore E-Control Rx made, what we have in our current inventory is the end of this product...will be working on a replacement. 

*Hey FDA*


----------



## oufinny (Feb 28, 2011)

Yet again the FDA tries to take away the good ones... bunch of fuck stains.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2011)

Prince said:


> Thanks to our lovely FDA it appears that the compounds ATD (1,4,6-Androstatriene-3,17-dione) will not be around much longer.
> 
> We cannot even get anymore E-Control Rx made, what we have in our current inventory is the end of this product...will be working on a replacement.
> 
> *Hey FDA*


 
you can drink yourself to death but can't even buy atd sups anymore.Fuck the u.s. govermentThey can't tax dirty gear atleast.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2011)

I believe this is the main reason ATD got targeted by the FDA:



> ATD is present in some over-the-counter bodybuilding supplements as well as Topical ATD solutions that work transdermally. While not banned, ATD may cause positive urinalysis results leading to disqualification from competitive sports.[citation needed] ATD has many names in sports supplements including: 1,4,6 etiollochan-dione, 3, 17-keto-etiochol-triene, androst-1,4,6-triene-3,17-dione and many others. These all refer to CAS# 633-35-2.
> 
> ATD may cause a positive test for the anabolic steroid boldenone, of which it is a metabolite and is also prohibited in amateur and professional sports which forbids aromatase inhibitors.[3]



it seems like any time a compound has some correlation with an athlete and a pro sport the FDA gets involved.


----------



## OMEGAx (Feb 28, 2011)

Prince you can pm me there is a way to still sell it without breaking the law


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 1, 2011)

thats some horseshit FU FDA


----------



## rezstyle (Mar 1, 2011)

Althought I don't agree with it, I think this has been coming down for a while.  Gaspari & SNS have products that are either discontinued or on a huge sale, probably because of this.


----------



## |Z| (Mar 1, 2011)

Sucks. I've had good results from andrst-3,5-dien-7,17-dione and 7,8-benzoflavone products so if you are looking for something to put in there instead, thats my input 

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the update Prince, keeping us informed my man.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 1, 2011)

It is ridiculous that they want to ban supplements that help promote health and muscle growth but the government is happy to push prescription pain killers like oxycontin (aka heroin) in excessive quanities, tobacco which has no benefit whatsoever besides quenching its own addiction and causing cancer for those who would like to kill themselves slowly, and last but not least alcohol which kills more people than every other street drug combined (excluding prescription drugs which are on the rise fast in the U.S.).  But hey they get their cut from those drugs that makes it ok.  It makes perfect sense why much more harmless drugs such as AAS, marijuana,  and bodybuilding supplements are illegal.  How much safer would our country be if everyone took supplements, used anabolic steroids safely and correctly under proper guidance, and maybe smoked some marijuana to relax on the weekends instead of smoking cigarettes like fiends,  taking prescription drugs pushed upon us by doctors and pharm companies, and drinking alcohol at bars when most decide to drive home because the alcohol fools them into thinking I am not impaired I feel like I am more focused.   In the end what is worse? You make the call.  I think the government needs to rethink what their views are toward these substances because IMO it is just wrong.


----------



## GMO (Mar 1, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> It is ridiculous that they want to ban supplements that help promote health and muscle growth but the government is happy to push prescription pain killers like oxycontin (aka heroin) in excessive quanities, tobacco which has no benefit whatsoever besides quenching its own addiction and causing cancer for those who would like to kill themselves slowly, and last but not least alcohol which kills more people than every other street drug combined (excluding prescription drugs which are on the rise fast in the U.S.).  But hey they get their cut from those drugs that makes it ok.  It makes perfect sense why much more harmless drugs such as AAS, marijuana,  and bodybuilding supplements are illegal.  How much safer would our country be if everyone took supplements, used anabolic steroids safely and correctly under proper guidance, and maybe smoked some marijuana to relax on the weekends instead of smoking cigarettes like fiends,  taking prescription drugs pushed upon us by doctors and pharm companies, and drinking alcohol at bars when most decide to drive home because the alcohol fools them into thinking I am not impaired I feel like I am more focused.   In the end what is worse? You make the call.  I think the government needs to rethink what their views are toward these substances because IMO it is just wrong.



Hell yeah^^^^

Good post bro.

I love ATD, so I'm pissed.  I love to use it in my PCT regimen.  F**king whores!!!


----------



## mich29 (Mar 2, 2011)

damn baseball player


----------



## D-NEW (Mar 10, 2011)

Can you still buy it from IronMagLabs until you run out of stock?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes I unless they sold out.  I bought a bottle of it 2 weeks ago


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2011)

D-NEW said:


> Can you still buy it from IronMagLabs until you run out of stock?



less than 300 bottles left...last I checked anyway, could be less now.


----------

